# N.F.S Most Wanted problem!



## bandreim (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey! I'm from Romania so, please excuse me for my english .First to all I had played this game synce two weeks and today I was disturbed by an error : Visual C++ library debug and I have 3 options : abort -debug-retry .I don't understand what's happening and this way i losed my saves  I would put a screen but I did'nt know how 
I'll wait for your responds 
Thx


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi bandreim and welcome to TSF,

Is this the first time this error has appeared?
Has it appeared more than once?

Could you please download and install .Net Framework 4.0
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


----------



## bandreim (Jul 8, 2010)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Hi bandreim and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Is this the first time this error has appeared?
> Has it appeared more than once?
> ...


Well this problem appears only when i wan't do to a milestone mission 
How will help me that frame work ?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
Framework 4.0 will help you to run certain games and it could fix the C++ error
also Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ee-a3f9-4c13-9c99-220b62a191ee&displaylang=en


----------

